# Bream/ bass fishing in Milton



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm headed to milton to stay with some family for the weekend. Trying to find a place where I can go do a little bream fishing from land.Any suggestions?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hurricane and Bear Lake in Munson


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree. Both lakes are public lakes and you are able to walk around both. Bear had been closed but is now open again.


----------

